# One Tree Hill



## michy_mimi (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anyone here watch One Tree Hill.  I really need to discuss last weeks episode....it traumatized me....seriously though if you watch this show respond so we can discuss


----------



## stefunnie (Apr 2, 2006)

darn!!..i used to love watching one tree hill.. thanks to my night classes.. i havent been able to catch a single episode


----------



## Trax (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah I watch it, and I watched last week's episode. What made you traumatized about it?


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 2, 2006)

I am playing about being traumatized...but I can't believe the finallity with Keith....I mean I am almost wondering if this is some sor tof dream episode or something...


----------

